# My B-day present: K2 Pabst Blue ribbon snowboard



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

its not rare, but I dont know much about it, they make a bunch of them and they are give aways at ski resorts to promote k2 and pbr, k2 doesnt make any crap really tho so it shouldnt be too bad


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

any specs or anyting specific you know about the board? is it stiff? flexy? sinitered/extruded? reverse camber?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

are you hoping that its rocker/reverse camber?

i wouldnt count on it. with it being a promotionally built board, chances are that its camber.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

If it's the one I saw on eBay a couple weeks ago it's a K2 Parkstar 155 or 157 reg (can't quite remember) PBR edition. It has all the tech of the Parkstar (jib rocker, etc) just with PBR graphics on a pearl white base color. I thought I put it in my "watched items" list just to see what it went for but I guess not. Pretty sure this year they just did the PBR Parkstar and then a PBR version of K2 Skis. Is this the board by chance? http://worcester.craigslist.org/spo/1586324472.html

Anyway yeah I rock a 157 Parkstar and the board is legit so it's a quality board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes that ebay link is the exact board. So its a parkstar with the blue ribbon graphics over it? That would be sweet, I hope this is accurate! thanks for the replys doggy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Just got the board... It says 155 Parkstar and jib rocker on it! you were right.. thanks doggy. Its my first reverse camber board and playing around on my carpet it feels hella fun. super steezy


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

who is doggy?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, a Parkstar? I'm impressed. As someone earlier mentioned, these promo boards are usually bottom of the barrel boards. Congrats!


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice dude! Yeah the Parkstar rocks! I just got back from A-Bay, CO and rod EVERYWHERE! They got dumped on this weekend and fresh powder and the board performed soooo awesome! I road up on the east wall and montezuma bowl and then a couple trips through the park. Jumping everything I could. hah Trip number 2 is coming very soon. 

Riding down the double blacks I popped a few rocks hard enough that I though I blew an edge but when I got down it was nothing more than a few burs on the edge that a file knocked out. I'm very happy with the board. The jib rocker is awesome!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If that's accurate, I'm surprised. Usually those promo boards are pretty generic and low-end, like the NS Coors board.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> If that's accurate, I'm surprised. Usually those promo boards are pretty generic and low-end, like the NS Coors board.


Yeah I was surprised as well. The guys selling it said it had all of the Parkstar tech just with a PBR design. They showed the printed label on the board and it said K2 Parkstar and listed off the features of it.


----------

